
New tech installed on the ISS set to form solar system-wide 'internet' - ALhult
http://futurism.com/new-tech-installed-on-the-iss-set-to-form-solar-system-wide-internet/
======
tlack
For those interested in this technology, here are some more details I've
found. Still putting the pieces together.

DTN technology has an RFC:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4838](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4838)

There's an Android client + Java server on Github from 6 years ago:
[https://github.com/bonnyfone/MDTN](https://github.com/bonnyfone/MDTN)

And another implementation on SourceForge:
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/ion-
dtn/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/ion-dtn/)

